
Zoom-based productivity hack gave me my focus back during coronavirus - laurex
https://www.fastcompany.com/90504724/i-was-more-productive-in-one-deep-focus-session-on-zoom-than-in-the-last-8-weeks
======
gtirloni
Similar: [https://www.focusmate.com](https://www.focusmate.com)

